# Economic Issues Beyond Trumps Control



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Foreign governments are dumping Treasurys like never before - Business Insider

First let's note the source is a rabid progressive media outlet so I don't trust it, but I've heard the story elsewhere.

Second the world's progressive community isn't about to sit back and let trump win are they? Oh hell no. One sure fire way to destroy trump is kill the US economy. Blame it on his policies and watch mooschelle win in a 2020 land slide.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I get out of that article that the primary reason is economic and political changes in many countries including the US. New Treasuries are paying some intrest. More than double what France pays. This is not an organized response to Trump IMHO.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

There's much more to the story than that article admits, and it has nothing to do with Trump.

Russia, now the world's biggest oil producer, is selling oil (and gas) to China, now the world's biggest oil consumer.

*And they are using the Yuan for the exchange, not the dollar. * Read that part again. Until now, the US Dollar has been used in all oil sales, worldwide. With oil trading now in Yuan, both countries need to hold less Dollar reserves (which are held in the form of US Treasuries), so they're selling them. Interestingly, Iran, another big oil producer, is accepting Yuan now too, and because of US sanctions the trade is being handled by Russian banks. Cozy.

China, now the world's biggest gold producer too, has established a gold exchange in Shanghai and appears to be selling gold to Russia, which Russia would rather hold than Yuan.

This new trade relationship seems to leave the US out in the cold, doesn't it? If the petroDollar loses it's world currency reserve status, it's going to get MIGHTY cold here. It's no coincidence that the new US SecState is an oil man.

The leaders of two other oil producing countries in recent memory tried to trade oil for Euro and gold; Sadam Hussein and Moamar Khaddafi. Where are they now? Oh yeah, they're dead. We don't have that option with China and Russia, those boys have the BOMB.

The game, as they say, is afoot. And it's the biggest game in the world. Regardless of whatever else happens, the oil MUST flow.

Listen to this speech by Grant Williams. It will bring you up to speed:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

With all the manipulations and power plays, along with the globalists, it is a wonder the economy hasn't crashed yet. If not number one it is certainly in the top 3 things on my list of things that will go very bad very fast, sooner rather then later I fear.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> There's much more to the story than that article admits, and it has nothing to do with Trump.
> 
> Russia, now the world's biggest oil producer, is selling oil (and gas) to China, now the world's biggest oil consumer.
> 
> ...


Great post SK, I got to meet Tillerson in November when my company was closing out a contract with Exxon - astute guy who will kick some serious ass

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

The process certainly began before trump, but then it's possible they predicted that a Trump would win in the US elections a few years ago. The US dollar is peaked and maybe even at bubble level compared to the yuan, rubble and any other currency. Sell high right, buy low. It would seem a good time to convert paper to metals.


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

This article is interesting to me. Although I don't trust the source either I still find it interesting. 

When I first starting educating myself on gold I was looking for an investment that I could put my dollars into. The more I studied gold the more that I realized that gold is not an investment but rather a hedge. I define an investment as an amount of money returned during a period of time above your initial investment. A hedge is essentially an insurance policy if shtf. 

Think of gold this way. Lets say you could by a 1965 Corvette for 2500.00+/- in 1965. Now a brand new Corvette in 2015 would cost you 70,000.00 +/- using the same dollars. Now lets say that you could have bought that Corvette with 70oz. of gold when gold was 35.50 in 1965. Gold prices were around 1060.00 in 2015. The same 70oz of gold is worth 74,200.00 in 2015. Gold only appears to have increased in value but in reality the dollar has lost value and purchases less. Goods and services have not increased in price but rather the dollar has decreased in value. Gold simply holds its value. This is why you hear professional investors hedge against currency with gold.

Also, I believe the image of increased prices rather than decreased value is not a coincidence but rather on purpose to fool the general public into thinking that prices are going up rather than there money is becoming less valuable. It is the biggest heist in the world and its started with the Federal Reserve and world banking, the conspiracy that is stealing American citizens wealth. NEH! the world citizen's wealth. 

This being said I do not believe that Trump is a part of the established elite that conspire to rule the world through corrupt politicians. This is why the Donald is shaking it up and disrupting the entire system. I believe that the folks that truly have the power are worried Trump will rain on there parade and there profits. It would not surprise me if the economy is manipulated to crash in order to frame Donald Trump and blame the bad economy on the new administration. 

There is a great book called "The Creature from Jekyll Island" by G Edward Griffin. I would highly suggest reading it. It is a look at the Federal Reserve.
I will warn you though, it is very scary and reading this book will make you very angry.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> There's much more to the story than that article admits, and it has nothing to do with Trump.
> 
> Russia, now the world's biggest oil producer, is selling oil (and gas) to China, now the world's biggest oil consumer.
> 
> ...


Wait until Trump cuts loose the obama crap holding our energy exploitation back and katie bar the door. Will make the russian oil fields look like a bucket


----------

